# ustwienia make.conf dla Core i5

## sherszen

Witam,

Przymierzam się do postawienia Gentoo na Core i5:

```
flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm ida arat tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid

```

Jakie flagi dla gcc i linkera dobrać dla tego CPU? Standardowe core2 nie włączało raczej wszelkich możliwości cpu, a zależało mi by na pełnym wykorzystaniu możliwości procesora, jak i wysoką stabilnością systemu.

Jak wygląda sprawa z HT? Warto ustawiać -j3, czy traktować owe "4" rdzenie jako fizyczne i ustawić jako j5?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Crenshaw

```

-march=native

```

Ja jade na -j5.

----------

## sherszen

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

```

Czyli proponujesz coś w tym stylu?

----------

## Crenshaw

As needed jest automatycznie dodawane od jakiegos czasu:

 *Quote:*   

> 2010-08-01-as-needed-default                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
> 
>   Title                     --as-needed enabled in default profiles                                                                                                                                                                                                               
> 
>   Author                    Tomáš Chvátal <scarabeus@gentoo.org>                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
> ...

 

A co do zabawy to jesli np. masz jakies procozerne programy i chcialbys sie pobawic nie rozwalajac calego systemu

to mozna (zakladajac ze ma sie portage 2.2) ustawic sobie CFLAGS osobno dla kazdej paczki. (man portage a potem szukaj package.env).

Chociaz przyznam ze sie tym nie bawilem.

----------

